
AB-79 Electrical generation: coal-fired generation resources - yuhong
http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180AB79
======
yuhong
The next step is mandating something like methane cracking for natural gas
plants.

